

Author of OpenSSL vulnerability also wrote the spec - jxf
https://github.com/openssl/openssl/commit/bd6941cfaa31ee8a3f8661cb98227a5cbcc0f9f3
Link to the TLS&#x2F;DTLS heartbeat spec: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tools.ietf.org&#x2F;html&#x2F;draft-seggelmann-tls-dtls-heartbeat-01
======
jxf
Link to the TLS/DTLS heartbeat spec: [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-
seggelmann-tls-dtls-heartb...](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-seggelmann-
tls-dtls-heartbeat-01)

